
Google Voice Poised to Set a New Standard in Business Telephony - gibsonf1
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/167526/google_voice_poised_to_set_a_new_standard_in_business_telephony.html
======
gibsonf1
This sounds impressive: "Google Voice has a ‘Call Switch’ feature. If I’m
chatting it up as a walk in the door, all I have to do is press ‘*’ on my
phone and my other registered phones will ring. I can pick up my home phone,
and then hang up my cell, and I can continue my call uninterrupted."

